# Always hungry!!!



## XenaGirl (Oct 1, 2012)

My female pup never seems full! I feed her away from others for obviously reasons, but in addition to that she will sneak and try to eat everything in sight and then will go back to the bowls over and over licking them and pacing around in search of food. She will try to get out front to get to cat food etc....
It's insane and I don't know what to do! The vet says she is a thick solid girl...
She goes back this week to get fixed so I plan to talk to them again.... Any suggestions r welcomed!!
She is a pit lab mix and is approx 18 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

what kind of food is she eating?? she may not be getting what she needs out of it


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Feeding them dog food with a lot of fillers is going to keep them hungry. Stay away from dog foods with fillers

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Is she getting quality food in her? We had a dog several years ago that was always hungry. He ate like you described. We asked the vet and he suggested we change food. We picked a food that was not full of the fillers like described above. And long behold the eating habits of him changed and he did not pig out as much as he used to.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you had her thyroid or bloodwork done to see if she might have diabetes or a thyroid issue?


----------



## LoveMyBully (Nov 15, 2012)

I've heard dogs have no sense of fullness and I know pups need more food when they're young. Not sure what you're feeding her, but I have found that the better the quality of food, the less they feel they need to eat. Cheaper foods are usually packed with filler products that are short-term leaving the dog feeling "hungry."


----------



## MissHillyBee (Oct 21, 2012)

*16mo old girl always hungry*

I have a 16mo old, 56lb female pit. She eats a grain-free high quality kibble (Tuscan Natural, Carne) with little to no fillers. She is my service animal, so she is usually working every day (walking a lot). She eats more than she should for her weight, about 2.5 cups a day, but is in great physical condition (ribs easily felt, but not seen, tucked up belly, defined waist). She goes back licking the bowls of the food other dogs have eaten, and if I take some kibble and work on training after feeding she acts like she's never eaten before. When she was a puppy, and on poor quality dog food, I self-fed her, she barely ate! It doesn't make sense that now that shes on high-quality kibble she could eat for days if I let her.

Help?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MissHillyBee said:


> I have a 16mo old, 56lb female pit. She eats a grain-free high quality kibble (Tuscan Natural, Carne) with little to no fillers. She is my service animal, so she is usually working every day (walking a lot). She eats more than she should for her weight, about 2.5 cups a day, but is in great physical condition (ribs easily felt, but not seen, tucked up belly, defined waist). She goes back licking the bowls of the food other dogs have eaten, and if I take some kibble and work on training after feeding she acts like she's never eaten before. When she was a puppy, and on poor quality dog food, I self-fed her, she barely ate! It doesn't make sense that now that shes on high-quality kibble she could eat for days if I let her.
> 
> Help?


If she is healthy I would say she is fine. My boy acts like he never eats as well when I moved him to high quality kibbles. If You're sure she doesn't have worms she is good. You can try adding green beans or chia seeds to help supplement. They fill the belly up and make the belly seem "fuller" without the calories.


----------



## okcdogman (Mar 13, 2013)

i would just add a cup or two.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

okcdogman said:


> i would just add a cup or two.


That's a LOT of food to add on a whim. Especially if the dog's condition is otherwise healthy. That would be really hard on the GI tract, too.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

My girl has been that way since she was 9 weeks old, and she's 3 now. She is very food-motivated, and acts like she's not eaten in a week, no matter how much I feed her! But she is healthy, so no worries.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

My boys on Orijen and acts like he never eats. He does get a lot of exercise so I can see why he's always hungry. I feed him a cup in the morning and 2 at night. With freezed dried beef sprinkled on top, bar in the morning and one at night with the kibble. And bc he is always on the go, if I can't finish my lunch or dinner he gets it which is great bc I hate wasting food and now I don't lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

